# Clevermizo is now a moderator for Arabic



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Clevermizo will be moderating the Arabic forum along with Elroy and Cherine.

I look forward to working with you, Clevermizo!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Que trio fantástico!!!!

*Welcome to the team Clever!
*​


----------



## clevermizo

Obrigado.


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome, Clevermizo!  Und *Prost!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Welcome to the team, Clevermizo!


----------



## Frank06

Veel succes, Clevermizo!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Clevermizo:

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Bienvenido !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*Será/es un placer trabajar contigo *


----------



## elroy

*يا هلا بأحلى أبو الميش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
  

*نوَّرتنا بوجودك







*​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team! *


----------



## Haroon

Is it legitimate (i.e. not against rules) to say Congratulations!!


----------



## clevermizo

Thanks everyone. I hope I don't mess up too much.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello, welcome and congratulations, clevermizo! 

Can't forget your excellent help at my last visit in your - now moderating - "realm". 
I'm sure you won't have any problems. You also have exquisite fellow moderators!


----------



## Josh_

Congratulations on becoming the newest member of the WR modley crew!


----------



## panjabigator

Congrats!  Now you'll have to teach me some Arabic


----------



## Serafín33

Felicitaciones querido linguista y estudiante de idiomas, tengo confianza en que harás un buen trabajo.


----------



## Ume

Congrats, Clevermizo!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenido, Clevermizo!


----------



## amikama

*أَهْلًا وَسَهْلًا*, Clevermizo!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

Félicitations et bon courage pour la suite...


----------



## sokol

Oh, I missed that one - a big belated welcome from me too, Clevermizo!


----------



## pyan

And an even later o) welcome from me.


----------

